# My intro....HI



## greasepaint (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been browsing this website for weeks now, and am finally getting around to posting.

As most people in Theatre, I have my hands in many aspects of tech. I own a business called Greasepaint Designs, designing theatre make up and making lace front wigs for theatre. Check my web page at Greasepaint Designs

Currently I am the Interim Artistic Director for CYT vancouver Portland, in washington. www. cytvanport.org. We are a kids after school arts program and we produce 9 musical productions a year, as well as run approx. 12 day camps during the summer. 

I have been spending a lot of time this year writing job descriptions for set designers, stage managers etc. When you are running 9 areas, everyone needs to be on the same page.

Thanks in advance for the help and advice along the way!

Anne Dunlop
Interim Artistic Dir.
CYT vancouver/ portland
CYT Vancouver/Portland | Christian Youth Theater, Classes, Camps, in WA & OR


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the control booth!
I encourage you to check out the wiki and if possible help improve it. Also, the search function is your friend.


----------



## Kelite (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Anne!

Looking forward to your experiences with the after school kids' programs-


----------

